# Probleme mit RealOne Player



## Mister Magoo (25. April 2005)

*Kleine Aussetzer bei MP3´s*

Hallo!

Habe meine CD´s auf der Festplatte als MP3´s gespeichert.
Allerdings gibt es bei manchen Liedern ab und zu kleine Aussetzer (wie bei Kratzern auf einer CD). 
Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Beatenvoy (14. Juni 2005)

Ist das nur beim Realplayer so oder auch beim WindowsMediaPlayer


Sonnst evtl. den Real nochmal deinstallieren und nochmal versuchen.
wenn das nichts bringt, mal die treiber von deiner Soundkarte updaten.

Grüße


----------



## laCrizz (14. Juni 2005)

Kann evtl auch beim rippen der CDs passiert sein. Ansonsten betroffenes Lied oder CD nochmal rippen...


----------

